# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Lấy mẫu bề mặt bằng đầu dò.

## anhcos

Mình đang chạy thử phần mềm lấy mẫu bề mặt bằng đầu dò tự chế, sai số không đến nỗi lớn lắm, nếu bề mặt cứng thì độ chính xác chắc sẽ tốt hơn.


Đầu tiên là video lấy mẫu:



Kết quả so sánh với mẫu với khoảng cách dò là 4mm:



Kết quả so sánh với mẫu với khoảng cách dò là 2mm, bề mặt dò khá gần với bề mặt mẫu:



Đầu dò tự chế các bác có thể xem chi tiết ở link sau.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/3016-DIY-Touch-Probe
Đầu dò này nếu dò theo hướng đầu dò thì độ chính xác khá tốt, 2 phương còn lại thì khó nói lắm...

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, Luyến, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Chương trình dò bề mặt đã triển khai trên mẫu và máy thật, sau đó dùng đầu dò chạy theo mã gcode đã tạo thì rất chuẩn.

Dò bề mặt:



Chạy theo lệnh gcode đã phát sinh:





Một số hình ảnh về máy (của người khác):

----------

huyquynhbk, Luyến, nhatson, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## ngocbh2001

cái này có phải dùng để copy mẩu không bác

----------


## GORLAK

> cái này có phải dùng để copy mẩu không bác


Nó đó bác, quăng vô là y chang.

----------


## anhcos

Cái này lấy mẫu trong trường hợp cái đường cong có thể nội suy lại cho mượt và sai số không ảnh hưởng đến hình dáng.
Chứ các mẫu nổi phức tạp phải dùng máy quét chuyên dụng rồi còn phải chỉnh sửa ốm.

Tuy nhiên cái máy chuyên đó chưa chắc đã dùng được trong các trường hợp đơn giản như thế này, cho nên loại nào cũng có chỗ để xài.

----------


## Khanh4g

Mình có đầu do khá chính xác chạy trực tiếp cho máy. Nhưng không biết luu xung các trục vào đâu. Bạn có thẻ cho mình giao lưu học hỏi được ko

----------


## anhcos

Mình xài với Mach3, nó nhận được các input qua mạch giao tiếp nên có thể lưu được dữ liệu.
Máy của bác nếu có phần input thì có thể xài được.

----------


## Huudong

> Mình đang chạy thử phần mềm lấy mẫu bề mặt bằng đầu dò tự chế, sai số không đến nỗi lớn lắm, nếu bề mặt cứng thì độ chính xác chắc sẽ tốt hơn.
> 
> 
> Đầu tiên là video lấy mẫu:
> 
> 
> 
> Kết quả so sánh với mẫu với khoảng cách dò là 4mm:
> 
> ...


quá tuyệt vời. xin phép lưu số bác. có dịp cho em thỉnh giáo bác với ạ.

----------

anhcos

----------

